# Dry Winterization



## cfcatt (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello New Member here, I haven't had our RV long but we have made several trips already. I live in North Ga and I thought we were done with freezing temps but it is supposed to get in to the 20s this week for a couple of days.

My question: If I completely drain the RV by opening the low point drains, water tank drain, remove anode from water heater, open all faucets and only pour anti-freeze in P traps, do I need to completely fill system with anti-freeze? Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're on the right track...

Do everything you said, but you'll need to use an air compressor to blow out the lines. Amazon sells a connector that attaches to your city water line. Use about 45 PSI.

You'll need 2 people...one to hold air line on valve and one to open ALL faucets. (shower, toilet, outside sink)....don't forget to also attach the valve to the black tank "quickie flush" (if you have one)

Once you've done this and all water has been forced out....then pour RV Anti Freeze in p-traps.


----------



## cfcatt (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks Oregon_Camper; will do.


----------

